# Don't know if I should divorce him or not



## Piercinggirl (Dec 14, 2012)

In 2002 I moved to Vegas to meet my now husband (seperated for now). Things seemed fine until about being there in Vegas for 2 weeks. That was when I learned he was still married (we met online by the way). Me being only 22 and already engaged to this man felt that I should give him a chance to divorce. One day I went to work and was able to come home early as they messed up the schedule at my job site. Instead of calling him I decided to take the bus back and save him the trouble of getting into the traffic and was going to surprise him. The moment I walked into the door he was sitting at the computer getting off on porn (which I think is considered cheating if you already have a love one in your life). Well he quickly turned it off and denied having it on...too late. He then asked why I was back early and I explained to him the work situation. He then called his job and asked to be worked that night and told me I was a burden to him and he went to work. While I work he has been hanging with the woman he was still married too but said it was nothing but friends. About 2 months later I became pregnant with his child and about a month or so later we moved back to where I was from. While there He never went with me to the visit with the baby doctor or anything. I was admitted into the hospital a few times during the course of my pregnancy and he never stayed in the hospital with me. All was well after our daughter was born up until she was just over a year old and he was still married to his wife of that time. Finally, he divorced her and we married a few months later which I paid for everything (wedding with the JP) We moved once again and things still seemed okay until I learned that while I was working he started going to porn sites again and dating sites as well. I questioned him about it and he stated that he just went there to get ideas for our relationship. I didn't buy it. it started getting where I couldn't talk to a person (more so a guy) without him accusing me of sleeping with them. So I began to keep to myself more and tended to wife/mom business more. Here recently while I started working once again I found out he was on dating sites and looking at porn and sending pictures of himself to others. His excuse this time was because I was not giving him sex. Which with how things were going He would sleep until 3 in the afternoon at which I am heading out the door to work and would not be home until 1 am and our daughter is already in bed and of course he was in bed. I would clean up the mess in the house, shower, go to bed myself and get up at 6:15 in the morning to get our daughter up and ready for school and see her off on the bus and clean the rest of the house, do laundry, get my stuff ready and back to work again while he slept. i had only weekends off and he didn't work because he has COPD and always takes pain pills and what not. I asked him why he don't help and he said because he gets worn out fast. Then his brother moves in. Things just got worse. I finally got tired of him and his porn and dating sites and not helping around the house and I moved out. I wasn't happy because of all of this and it seemed like the only time he wanted anything to do with me was for sex. I told him I wasn't happy and that was why I got my own place (we share our daughter one week with me and one week with him) I met somebody and he treats me well and he treats my daughter well. (I guess I am cheating on my husband) So not my husband demands me back or else. My daughter is doing fine about the situation but he is telling her and coaching her as what to say to me to make me feel bad and she is to report to him on what happens when she is with me. She is 9. He was admitted to the hospital not too long ago and now being on about 6 kinds of meds he blames me for his stress and what not. He has always been popping pain pills since 2006. I told him I would move back but will not be happy and he got really upset about it. He did in 2006 slap me and he does get a bad temper. He has called me a b word, ****, *****, and what not. Should i give him a chance or divorce him? Oh, also, when our daughter gets sick, he does not want her over to visit him and he will not take care of her. He leaves it up to me which I won't ever deny her of a doctor, or food, or anything she needs. She is my angel.


----------

